# Bondon Cheese: How to Quadruple the Recipe?



## Horsehair Braider

I just made some Bondon cheese using the recipe in the book "Home Cheese Making" by Ricki Carroll. It calls for a quart of milk, but I'd like to make more, maybe even a gallon at a time. 

Now I know normally you would just quadruple the recipe. My question concerns the mesophilic starter. I've read that a packet can set 2 gallons. The one quart recipe calls for one packet... so if you do a gallon, do you really need to dump 4 packets of starter in there? 

Any insight greatly appreciated... I love that type of cheese and want to make more!


----------



## nightskyfarm

If the packet you are using says up to 2 gallons, then I would put in a second for a 4 gallon batch. I am used to using direct set culture from dairy connection usually at the rate of 1/8 to 1/4 tsp per 4 gallon batch. the packet you are using would be a mixture of cultures, all meso. Good Luck, cheese-making is so rewarding! As much as the animal part is to.


----------



## Horsehair Braider

Thank you. I think I'll just give it a try and see what happens. My husband tried that cheese last night and he loves it too! I'll have a hard time keeping up with both of us wanting to gobble it down!


----------



## Horsehair Braider

Just to report on what happened: I did use a packet for a gallon of milk and the cheese came out beautifully. Since a packet is supposed to set up two gallons, next time I make bondon I'll do two gallons and see how that goes... but I predict it will work out fine. 

I did quadruple all the other ingredients. The original recipe called for only one quart of milk. I figured if I was using 4 times the milk, I should use 4 times the rennet etc. The only thing that did not change was the starter culture - just only used one packet, like it called for in the original recipe. Hope that helps someone, someday...


----------

